# Brand Spankin' New Alienware Laptops (Unbelievably Awesome)



## lmpbzktkix (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey, my friend Kyle is trying to sell some new Alienware laptops. He has seven of them he wants to sell and all are in brand new condition (still in the box). Installation Discs come with the laptop, of course. This is for some serious buyers, as this laptop is one of the best out there. Unbelievable stats for this one. Contact me at lmpbzktkix@yahoo.com, AIM me at Lmpbzktkix2k5, or AIM him at I Am nO ImMoRTal, or just reply to this topic. Contact also if you have questions or such, or want to see pictures of these bad boys.

Specs:
Exclusive Alienware Design and Color 
*Magnesium Alloy Chassis * 
*Programmable Synaptics Touchpad* 
Built-In Microphone 
TV-Out Port with S-Video 
1 Type II PCMCIA Slots 
3 USB 2.0 Ports & 1 IEEE-1394 Port (4 PIN) 
Full Size 88-Key Clear-Keyboard 
Smart Bay Drive with Dual HDD Support 
*3-In-1 Media Card Reader* 
Dual Infrared Ports with Remote Control 
*Enhanced Front Stereo Speakers* 
Standard Smart *Li-ION* Battery 
Dimensions (W)13.8" x (D)11.4" x (H)1.6" 
Weight *7.5lbs* without Battery 
*Area-51m™ Warranty*: 2-Year AlienCare Toll-Free 24/7 Phone Support with Onsite Service 
Processor: *Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor w/ HT Technology 4.2GHz 800MHz FSB w/ 512KB Cache* 
Motherboard: SiS648FX + SiS963L AGP8X Chipset~latest bios revision 1.16
Memory: **Corsair** *1GB SODIMM DDR PC-3200LL at 600MHz* ~cas.latency~2-3-3-6 
*Video Card: 9800SE w/ 128MB DDR*, it's ****ing insane. 
*120GB Hitachi HD*
*DVD/CD-RW Disc Drive*
*Soundblaster Soundcard 128MB* there too


----------



## b3n (Sep 27, 2004)

*omfg* that laptop rocks.


----------



## lmpbzktkix (Sep 27, 2004)

WHOA WHOA WHOA, NVM that. He was looking at the specs for when his uncle was going to Overclock the laptop, lol. The real specs I'll post soon.


----------



## ZER0X (Sep 27, 2004)

That laptop rules !!!!!!!!!!! man Alienware has some sweet stuff don't they!!!!!


----------



## b3n (Sep 27, 2004)

They werent the real specs tho...thats AFTER its overclocked


----------



## ZER0X (Sep 27, 2004)

Still bloody sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grimulus (Sep 27, 2004)

ZER0X said:
			
		

> That laptop rules !!!!!!!!!!! man Alienware has some sweet stuff don't they!!!!!



alienware laptops have a problem with overheating from what i hear...and i can see why....anyone else heard this?


----------



## ZER0X (Sep 27, 2004)

Grimulus said:
			
		

> alienware laptops have a problem with overheating from what i hear...and i can see why....anyone else heard this?



Ive never heard about that... but I agree I can see why


----------



## Grimulus (Sep 27, 2004)

my friend had one and they actually sent him a 2.4 instead of a 2.8 and the alienware dude actually said their laptops had an overheating problem.  they are quite nice but they would have to be kept in a cool environment with plenty of airflow and couldn't be left on a really long time I would imagine...i dunno tho...i've always wanted one.


----------



## lmpbzktkix (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah, I was almost crappin' myself when I saw the overclocked specs and didnt know they were OC, lol. Anyways, here's the real specs for them, the laptops are untouched and still in the box. 


This is for some serious buyers, as this laptop is one of the best out there. Unbelievable stats for this one. Contact me at lmpbzktkix@yahoo.com, AIM me at Lmpbzktkix2k5, or AIM him at I Am nO ImMoRTal, or just reply to this topic. Contact also if you have questions or such, or want to see pictures of these bad boys.

Specs:
Intel Pentium 4 3.4ghz processor
2GB PC3200 Ram
Hitachi 120GB hard drive @ 7,200rpm
NVIDIA 5700FXGO with 256 MB DDR
32x DVD-RW/CD-RW combo drive
Power supply
Microsoft Windows XP Professional
One Year AlienCare
Alien Autopsy
Alienware Mouse Pad
Remote Control (for media players and viewability or something)


----------



## Grimulus (Sep 27, 2004)

i would in no way OC one of those puppies...pretty friggin' solid stock if you asked me...i would really hate to heat up something that powerful with such minimal cooling.


----------



## lmpbzktkix (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, he sadly died before he could overclock it. Anyways, anyone want one of these laptops? 7 of them need to go and they are great with the newest games.


----------



## ZER0X (Sep 29, 2004)

Yer i'll have one.................................FOR FREE!!!!!!


----------

